# Solid Products mud: Anybody using it?



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Anybody using Solid Product mud. It's made in Wisconsin and supposedly similar to Magnum. Appreciate any input.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Haven't heard anything about it as of yet , Is there a web site available on it yet ?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

me either, awaiting more info!


----------



## Da[email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I just heard of a suppler at the Lake is carrying it in 3.9 gal AP & mid weight. Reasonable, less $ than local Magnum. Want to know if it compares. Figured they MN guys might have seen or used it.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

No sir. I'll do some asking around. Believe it or not, the only thing you find around here in bulk is +3, you can find Lafarge and Proform if you look for it. That's about it around my side of town


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody using Solid Product mud. It's made in Wisconsin and supposedly similar to Magnum. Appreciate any input.



I used to love working with Magnum mud, but none of the suppliers around here stock it anymore.


----------



## Muds4you (Nov 13, 2009)

Magnum sells direct to contractors....that is why all the dealers are dropping their line. It is a dying brand.

Solid products are quality....I have used them in Australia and in the Tri Cities area.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Magnum selling direct? Tell me more. Here, still have to buy through the supply house at between $8-$9 per box. And just 100+ miles away, can be had for under $7.


----------

